# Low PH???



## Home_Depot (Nov 11, 2008)

I just got a new PH probe and I did the calibration and it says my ph is at like 7.1-7.4 how do I bring it up?

Thanks


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

where is it suppose to be


----------



## Home_Depot (Nov 11, 2008)

I would like it to be around 8.4


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*We must be talkin Saltwater here ?? Its pretty tricky foolin with ph, and can be a never ending chore if your source water is too low to suit you. There are lots of good articles online about using Kalkwasser to achieve your goal (Too Lengthy to post here) but I think if you just Google that, it will get you where you want to go  this is a really good one >*What is Kalkwasser? and how do I apply it to my reef aquarium?


----------



## Home_Depot (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks I will check it out


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

In addition to the advice above, it would be useful to know your setup - if you have a refugium you can run a reverse lighting cycle which helps to keep PH up when the main tanks lights are off as there is a drop in PH soon after lights out.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you have marine buffer? Try that for starters.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree with Jim.

I use and drip Kalkwasser and havent had a Ph issue since I started this technique several years ago. But Ph is a complicated issue and there are a number of variables that can effect it. This is why you should do a little research on the subject before you start playing around with it too much. In the mean time I would suggest using SeaChems Marine Buffer to help things out a little bit in the mean time. You just need the small little 1-2 ounce bottle of this as a little goes a long way.




> where is it suppose to be


It should be between 8.2 and 8.4 on your test kit. However be advised that if you test your water in the morning and dont have a sump/refugium thats lighted on a reverse cycle of the display tanks light you will get a low reading in the low 7's due to the higher levels of CO2 in the water. So to get an accurate test result test you tank towards the middle or end of the light cycle not the begining and do so consistently everytime you test so you can accurately ID and track a trend in your tank when testing Ph.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

It would also help to know where your ALK is at


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 30, 2009)

im not great with saltwater, but have you tried putting a piece of crushed coral skeleton (sold as substrate for Rift Lake tanks) into your filter?


----------

